# NPC Motivations?



## Fredrik Svanberg (Nov 19, 2007)

My players' characters have become friends, of a sort, with Lee Sidoneth. I could use some ideas on what motivates Lee's actions in the adventure, since the heroes might decide to ask him at some point in the future.

Spoilery question: Why is he betraying Seaquen?


----------



## amethal (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah, you've got to watch those LN types. Betrayal is their meat and drink  :\ 

Actually, from reading page 68 ("Master, let your winds destroy them") it appears he is actually one of Pilus's disciples and is carrying out the secret plans of his superior.

I think I'll run it that way myself.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 21, 2007)

[sblock]Oh, yeah, Lee is part of an elemental-themed group of monk/magic-users, of which Pilus is the leader. The fire and earth elementalists show up in adventure 11. But yes, Lee is more loyal to Pilus than he is to Seaquen. He's not directly hostile to the city, but this is a war, and he is performing a mission for his master. In his mind, the hundreds of people who would die in the storm are a fair sacrifice so that thousands or more don't die in a major battle between Seaquen and Pilus (which is what will ultimately happen in the 11th adventure, most likely). [/sblock]


----------



## Fredrik Svanberg (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. This was quite helpful, although now I wonder why the Ragesians are cooperating with him. I'm guessing they have been tricked somehow?


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 27, 2007)

Fredrik Svanberg said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies. This was quite helpful, although now I wonder why the Ragesians are cooperating with him. I'm guessing they have been tricked somehow?




Yes. Basically, Pilus wanted to get a sense of what the Ragesians were up to, so he worked with them briefly, then after his devious plan was thwarted, he realized he'd rather ally with the resistance than with Leska.


----------

